# ONR wash media



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I was using an Incredimitt for the last 8 months which worked well, but I always preferred the B&Q grout sponges, so I went on the hunt.

I bought these and tried them a few times and find them brilliant with ONR.

https://www.protilertools.co.uk/pro...MI5ajVvvbT7AIVxbTtCh3iDQriEAQYByABEgIj4fD_BwE

They are slightly smaller than the B&Q sponge but even softer. It releases the dirt very well and is relatively cheap if you bulk buy.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Is this type of wash sponge safe to use with regular car shampoo??


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2020)

Scotty B said:


> I was using an Incredimitt for the last 8 months which worked well, but I always preferred the B&Q grout sponges, so I went on the hunt.
> 
> I bought these and tried them a few times and find them brilliant with ONR.
> 
> ...


I'm incredibly curious to see a close up of your paint under good lighting.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I use plush edgeless microfibre towels with ONR and not a sponge.
I would generally use 8 towels on my wifes Skoda Kodiaq so if I was doing my Focus I reckon i'd need just 5 or 6. I also leave them in the solution for at least an hour (sometimes 24 hrs) to soak up the ONR making them super slick. You know when they are suitably drenched when you can barely pick them up without them slipping through your hands.
The idea of using any sponge makes me cringe TBH and ive never felt the urge to buy the original ONR sponge as the microfiber towels work really well and its easy to drag the dirt away from the paint using a scooping motion.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Grout sponges are great or where great for ONR, the complete opposite to a regular car wash sponge. To be fair I've never used MF towels with it.

The sponges have a similar feel to the MFs you describe as I leave them soaking in the wash solution when storing. Using the straight from the packet wouldn't be the best idea.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Scotty B said:


> Grout sponges are great or where great for ONR, the complete opposite to a regular car wash sponge. To be fair I've never used MF towels with it.
> 
> The sponges have a similar feel to the MFs you describe as I leave them soaking in the wash solution when storing. Using the straight from the packet wouldn't be the best idea.


While these are marginally better than a regular supermarket jumbo sponge they're still fundamentally unsafe to use IMO. A sponge is a sponge unless you go for a radically designed one, even then I'm incredibly sceptical. If I HAD to use a sponge i'd go for the the 'Big Red' or Blue Sponges or one of Kamikaze's super soft ones.. I've used the Soft 99 Smooth Egg one super soft, similar to Kamikaze's but can't say I was ever comfortable using it, nor did it glide across paint in the same way. I'd be interested to hear if anyone who is properly into maintaining the condition of their paint has had a good experience with them.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I use noddle wash mitts, dont think i would use a sponge 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

pt1 said:


> I use noddle wash mitts, dont think i would use a sponge
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Noodle Mitt is my prefered choice with ONR as well, I tried with sponges but find that I don't trust them around intricate areas and sharp angles, just doesn't feel like its got the flexibility to know I've covered the whole area before wiping dry with a MF.

Although I have at least 3 noodle mitts could do to find more of one of them but cannot remember the brand or where I got it from. One has quite thin strands or tassels (not sure the correct word) and probably not the safest choice, one is medium thickness and plenty of them plus soft and my go to choice. Third one is a AutoFinesse Grey one recently and although nothing really wrong with it, it has very chunky strands and as a positive holds plenty of solution but does sap the solution from the bucket quickly and weighs a lot more when loaded with ONR, don't want to get to the bottom of the bucket too fast as will be more chance of dirt being down there, also less flexible although not sure if the newness is anything to do with it


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

atbalfour said:


> While these are marginally better than a regular supermarket jumbo sponge they're still fundamentally unsafe to use IMO. A sponge is a sponge unless you go for a radically designed one, even then I'm incredibly sceptical. If I HAD to use a sponge i'd go for the the 'Big Red' or Blue Sponges or one of Kamikaze's super soft ones.. I've used the Soft 99 Smooth Egg one super soft, similar to Kamikaze's but can't say I was ever comfortable using it, nor did it glide across paint in the same way. I'd be interested to hear if anyone who is properly into maintaining the condition of their paint has had a good experience with them.


Is this with ONR and similar rinseless washes or a general regular wash?

The kamikaze black sponge was terrible with ONR and I finished the wash with my usual noodle mitt. With a nice slick shampoo and ordinary wash it's fine


----------

